# Help me identify what type he is



## RebelFury76 (Jun 14, 2013)

The paperwork I got with my pup Wilbur identifies him as an AmStaff but I think he looks more like an APBT. Anyone else care to weigh in? He's about 35 lbs or so. 
































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Like I said before... .. To be a registered amstaff accepted by the AKC no red, or pink noses and no red or pink skin pigmentation around eyes ... If this came from an AKC AmStaff litter it would be a UKC APBT equivalent.... 

IF its from a rescue... You have a bulldog of APBT or AST decent. Nothing more nothing less. Why? could be part boxer.. also a bulldog and the same dog as the APBT, AST, SBT, AmBlld, the boston terrier and several others genetically. The sub species of dog, simply.. Bulldogs.


----------



## RebelFury76 (Jun 14, 2013)

So only because I couldn't really follow what you were saying what should I tell people he is? He certainly doesn't look like a "bulldog".

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Bulldogs are what tons of dogs re originally founded from so its a more realistic take on dogs without knowing their bloodlines. When you say papers do you mean registry or pedigree? 
Cute pup either way!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

RebelFury76 said:


> So only because I couldn't really follow what you were saying what should I tell people he is? He certainly doesn't look like a "bulldog".
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bulldog covers many different breeds of dogs. I would just tell people he's a mix breed dog, bulldog mix, or a mutt. I have mutts. There's nothing wrong with them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> Bulldogs are what tons of dogs re originally founded from so its a more realistic take on dogs without knowing their bloodlines. When you say papers do you mean registry or pedigree?
> Cute pup either way!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I believe he's talking about the papers the shelter gave him when he adopted him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

actually he does... NOT an ENGLISH BULLDOG which is NOT the ORIGINAL bulldog 
Bulldog fanciers despise that people call APBTs bulldogs, but thats what they are; take from J.P. Colby, Armatige, and Lightner who got these dogs right off the boat and before. Despite what ever nickname was attributed to the dogs for geographic area, specific work, or political prestige they are bulldogs .. because when asked, they replied thats what they are.. the true working bulldog.. NONE of those half breed attempts are close to the APBT strain of working bulldog and NONE resemble the true working bulldogs of antiquity more than the APBT strain of bulldogs.

LOOK at this link, OLD Eng BULLDOG ... Look at the black and white pick of the original bulldog. Picture your dog without the cropped ears. NOW despite what that says about Leavitt's program and hard work... HOGWASH I got the same bulldog as have many dog men right in the stock of the APBT that is in that antique pic and without ever leaving traditional working bulldog blood. Took him 30yrs with 3 different breeds, took me 10 with the APBT of ADBA standards and origin. NOT a replica, an actual working dog.
Olde English Bulldogge (Old English Bulldog, Leavitt bulldogs).

NOW APBT used to be on this board, but people think their make believe interpretations cover up the fact that many a dog man can follow his APBT pedigree back to the boat, matching with historical family letters, photos, and other public historical gatherings on to England by original source, to Staffordshire and Manchester where the fighting bulldog and terrier originated... SO..to keep it simple. _The original bulldog went into the fighting pit, and forever was dubbed Pit Bull.............. _

If you said he was a bulldog, people would automatically say, he's got boxer on their own assessment :hammer: unless they know bulldogs.

and to top it all off you can match it up with these genetic findings..

Mars Veterinary Wisdom Panel DNA Testing Pit Bulls APBT

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/64690-canine-dna-varification.html

Boxer is the English word for Fighter.. so why would a German Bulldog need to be named BOXER an english word? TO CONFUSE antiquity  in the modern and post modern minds of today.

in 1800-1900 the "Boxer" was the very same dog as the "APBT" .. a pit fighting bulldog bred in accordance with ability and game.

unless you have ADBA or UKC or equivalent papers depticting your bulldog breed.. GO with simple truth.. Bulldog mix ... people will assume boxer and your in the clear.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Bulldogs or Bandogs until otherwise proven to be American Pit Bull Terrier..

Papers or not, either use Bulldog as a generalized method of name or better yet, spade a spade you don't know thus is unknown.. adopted than you have an adopted dog.

There is no type, either is or isnt.. either known or not .

Papers can be accurate, they can also be hung or misidentified through registry.. registries are a business and so called faults and standards evolve based on what a handful of people believe to be.. ironically 9 times out of 10 so called faults are petty and ignoring the real faults and that is useless thy function. Biggest fault of all considering all breeds were developed and used for their designed purposes and functions largely by masses up till the last hundred or so years when showing took hold.. all down hill from there.. proof in the puddin

Which is another inaccurate load of bs as the dog doesn't change, functions don't change nor do they lie.. breeders change thus in order to stay in business and not shun fads away registries adopt to what is going and popular.

Spade a spade


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

function always depicts breed ... :goodpost: all that to the side papers depicting breed I.E. legality.. ... to your vet you need to say she is a bulldog mix and get her breed identity changed. Just say they were trying to label it an AST but it is not. Bulldog mix or AST mix if you must. Then for your own piece of mind concerning law and HOA and all that garb.... you'll be honest and in the clear.


----------



## RebelFury76 (Jun 14, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> function always depicts breed ... :goodpost: all that to the side papers depicting breed I.E. legality.. ... to your vet you need to say she is a bulldog mix and get her breed identity changed. Just say they were trying to label it an AST but it is not. Bulldog mix or AST mix if you must. Then for your own piece of mind concerning law and HOA and all that garb.... you'll be honest and in the clear.


Just got him back from his first vet visit for an ear infection that's popped up. Listed him as "bulldog mix" on their forms. As far as my HOA situation I've spoken with parties involved and its, for now, resolved and shouldn't go anywhere.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RebelFury76 (Jun 14, 2013)

On the plus side the vet said he was impressed by his muscle tone. Little guy has been getting a workout from our walks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I would say,,, it looks like A dog, A really fine dog that's gonna love you whether or not he figures out your ancestry.
Reciprocate,


----------



## RebelFury76 (Jun 14, 2013)

william williamson said:


> I would say,,, it looks like A dog, A really fine dog that's gonna love you whether or not he figures out your ancestry.
> Reciprocate,


Perhaps I'm just curious?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

